# not sure if it would work. re xxx comps



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a set of old school re xxx 6.5" deep neo magnet components. The woofers have crazy xmax n tweeters a pretty smooth. I dont want to put them in the car cause they'll get used hard. Any opinion on designing a bookshelf or tower design? The xover that comes with them are adjustable. Im not super high end hifi so if you think I could get a decent stage with this idea could anybody help with design. I think would be a fun project see if they would sound good and I can use them indoors. Thanks for the help and critiques. You guys are far beyond my capabilities of audio knowledge


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Sure it's possible! However, you would need measurement equipment to pull off a good design with them. First off, you'd need the T/S parameters of the woofers so you could design a proper box for them. The tweeter and woofer should be mounted as close together as possible. Second, you'd need to measure the response of the speakers mounted in your assembled box to see if the result is acceptable. There's a good chance that you'd need to modify the crossovers, or even start from scratch, but I suppose you could get lucky. Step three would be the potential crossover modification/redesign.

You could try getting ahold of "Dirk R. Ecker," since he printed his name on the crossovers, and try and find out under what conditions the original crossovers were designed.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just use these ...:T

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-tw-050bk-050-cu-ft-2-way-speaker-cabinet-gloss-black--302-720


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol thought about that. But the curved ones. Im not going to be using these for my ht setup. Just something to play with.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You would need to calculate a proper box for the woofer. Dropping them in to any old box will not likely yield the best results.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea and with the amount of xmax these beasts have .5 more than likely suffocate them. Lol. I most likley wont bother. Dont have the equipment to do it right. Just wasnt sure if someone else might have already did it. These comps are beasts in my car.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

BuddahX said:


> Yea and with the amount of xmax these beasts have .5 more than likely suffocate them. Lol. I most likley wont bother. Dont have the equipment to do it right. Just wasnt sure if someone else might have already did it. These comps are beasts in my car.


Xmax isn't really correlated to box volume, so they won't "suffocate" .
If you just want to mess around, for little $$, try these instead: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-br-1cab-br-1-6-1-2-2-way-speaker-cabinet-pair--300-645
If you're lucky and your frame is a true 6.5", it should drop in. If not, gasketing tape in the rebate or backside of the driver frame create an airtight seal. You'll have to make a 4.33" disc out of something (like masonite from HD) for the tweeter rebate, then mount yours in it. The XO is most likely generic, unless the manual states the exact locations of tweeter/woofer relative to each other (doubtful), you'll never get proper phase matching, but alas....this is just for fun (and maybe $70). You can either seal (masonite again + gasket tape) the rear port, or allow it to "leak" slightly, with less dense stuffing, depending on whether your bass is too ripe or lean after you've positioned the speakers in your listening room. Do stuff the boxes too. 
None of this requires any measurement. For that route, you would contact a DIYer in Orlando (they exist), maybe scavenge parts from the XO and build a proper one. The woofer is most likely mid-hi Q for door mount, so sealed box is way to go. Just be realistic with low bass output expectations (and no notch in mids somewhere). Otherwise, you should be fine...and using those drivers.

cheers


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Was thinking about using these when I work on the car. So didnt want to put alot of effort into it but also dont want to waste the time if its not feasible. Ill give that a shot.


----------

